# Country will be plunged into darkness next month in biggest blackout since 1999



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2015)

The UK will be plunged into darkness next month in the biggest solar eclipse for 15 years.

The moon will cover the sun, blocking out its light, on the morning of March 20.

Nearly 90 per cent of the sun's rays will be blocked in parts of Europe – with some of Scotland seeing 94 per cent darkness.

The eclipse will be the biggest since August 1999.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/next-uk-solar-eclipse-country-5223674?ICID=FB_mirror_main

Awesome! I remember the last one, it was so strange!


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeh the last one we all stepped outside the factory and watched the street lights all come on, all the cars with headlights on, birds totaly confused then all of a sudden it was all over, daytime once again.


----------



## MacG3 (Feb 24, 2015)

We've got our annual lads week away in Iceland next month where it will be a Bonnie! (Total eclipse of the sun).


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2015)

Like things like this  Can remember wearing welders goggles last time & seeing the proper job


----------



## Copepod (Feb 25, 2015)

Looking forward to this one. 
Watched the 1999 eclipse standing outside British Antarctic Survey HQ in Cambridge, observing reactions of scientists, admin people, wild rabbits and birds, plus horses and llamas at vet school next door. Humans used a variety of googled and masks or indirect observation with pinholes and plain paper. One member of staff with partial sight didn't risk looking at sun even indirectly or with protection as he didn't want to risk his little remaining sight.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 25, 2015)

I remember the last one it was very eerie sp* The birds became silent and my horses just stood stock  still in the field. The whole atmosphere felt very odd as well.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 26, 2015)

Yup - whole office out on the carpark at the back, dead weird when all the birds shut up, traffic noise seemed to stop.  Sort of like the world was holding it's breath?


----------



## Amberzak (Feb 27, 2015)

I often imagine how scared ancient man would have been with a total eclipse.


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2015)

it's the birds I remember. We were up on the cliffs in East Devon, and all the seagulls etc came in to roost, then half an hour later, woke up and went back out to sea again.

Ancient man must have been scared, because he wouldn't know that the sun was going to come out again ever!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 28, 2015)

Cant wait for it !


----------



## spiritfree (Mar 1, 2015)

I am really looking forward to it. We were sat on the cliffs of Tintagel Castle. It was amazing. All the seagulls went to bet in the cliffs. It was really special in the surrounding we were in, really magical. I wonder if hb would take me down to see this one in the same place. He can only say no. But there will be no dinners cooked. hahahaha


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2015)

I was living if Folkestone in 1999 just a hundred yards from The Leas/clifftop, so went out there to watch. As with others, the spookiest thing was the silence, as normally there would have been a constant background cacophany from the seagulls, but they all went quiet!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2015)

Was at work in a factory that had Welders. That's were I got goggles from to look at the sun. Not as picture scew as Tintagele castle


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2015)

Not long  5 days


----------



## Mark T (Mar 15, 2015)

Unfortunately it's looking like it will be cloudy


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2015)

Is that like when Mr Fish said it was not going to be windy


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 17, 2015)

Snort, my brother's birthday. The perfect gift too as he's an amateur astronomer. We'll be watching. I was in London last time, standing on Blackfriars Bridge with a pair of goggles on. Amazing experience.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Snort, my brother's birthday. The perfect gift too as he's an amateur astronomer. We'll be watching. I was in London last time, standing on Blackfriars Bridge with a pair of goggles on. Amazing experience.



Ally! 

Looks like it might be touch and go with the weather, especially up North. I seem to remember it being cloudy in 1999, but the clouds parted just as it started to happen


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 17, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I was living if Folkestone in 1999 just a hundred yards from The Leas/clifftop, so went out there to watch. As with others, the spookiest thing was the silence, as normally there would have been a constant background cacophany from the seagulls, but they all went quiet!



It takes a bit to make them shut up ! I once went on a factory roof more that 30ft high & there was a young seagull that had not learnt to fly. Its mother thought I was going to get it   I was off that roof


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 19, 2015)

This happening in morning starting before 9am.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2015)

So, did anyone see it? Nothing to see at all down here, the very dull grey sky just got a bit darker. Of course, now it's too late, the sun is shining and the skies are blue!


----------



## Robin (Mar 20, 2015)

Sun peeped through the clouds in the nick of time here, just after half way through, so saw a good chunk of it.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 20, 2015)

We had lovely sunny weather here and clouds ony came in about an hour after it was all over, so perfect!  It didn't go as dark as I thought it would, given the we only had about 10% of the sun left at the peak moment; there was an odd atmosphere though, the sun was up high shining and yet it did go a bit darker for a while, everything looked as if the colour had washed out.  Sort of as if you'd taken a photo with the camera on the wrong setting!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 20, 2015)

Nowt to see here either through the clouds, just got a bit darker. I was so disappointed.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2015)

Disappointingly little to see, due to cloud, after a lovely bright start. Cat was very keen to go outdoors, but we didn't even feel the temperature drop, nor hear the birds go quiet.


----------

